# الدرس الرابع انشاء عنصر جديد في Ni Multisim10



## محبكم في الله (30 أغسطس 2008)

انشاء عناصر جديدة في NI MULTISIM 10 
اخوتي الكرام اليكم الدرس الرابع في الدورة تعلم NI MULTISIM  نحاول من خلال هذا الدرس ان نتعلم كيف نقوم باضافة عنصر بشكل صحيح وفعال الي مكتبة العناصر وذلك من خلال محرر العناصر component wizard  
اولا علينا ان نعلم انه هناك انواع من العناصر ا و ان صح التعبير انواع من البرمجة لهذه العناصر وهي مختلفة عن بعضها ولها امتيزات معينة وتستعمل عند نوع معين في برنمجنا هناك معظم هذه الطرق وهي كتالي ​​ANALOG, DIGITAL, VHDL COMPONENT FOR USE IN SCHEMATIC CAPTURE,​​وسوف نحاول ان نعرف كيف يمكن انشاء كل عنصر يملك برمجة مختلفة من هذه الطرق​ 

هناك 8 مراحل لإنشاء العنصر الجديد و هي مرتبة ومتسلسلة حسب أهميتها 
وسوفة نبدء مع انشاء عنصر analog 
بعد الضغط علي إيقونة الإنشاء في شريط الأدوات الأساسية ومتقدمة تظهر لك هذه الصور 
المرحلة 1:

نقوم بوضع اسم العنصر مع تحديد نوعه وفي ما تريد استعماله ما امكانية كتابة وظفته للتذكير او التعريف 
ملاحظة 
الخيرات الثلاث تمثل في ما نريد استعمال هذا العنصر في المحاكات و PCB  اي العناصر الخاصة بدارة المطبوعة ولك الخيار حسب وضيفة العنصر وتتغير عدد المراحل حسب الاختيار من 8 الى 6
وبعد الاختيار اضغط علي زر التالي 

تجد هنا footprint  و نوع footprint  كما يمكنك ان تحددي عدد الاقطاب لهذا العنصر 
اما علي footprint  فتمثل شكل العنصر الذي تريد ان يكون عليه هذا الاخير يمكنك ان تختار شكله من خلال قاعدة المعطيات للعناصر بضغط علي select a footprint  

وهنا يوجد الكثير لتعلمه اولا تلاحظ اسم قاعدة المعطيات هناك ثلاث انواع الاول كما تظهره الصور يحتوي علي كل العناصر الموجود في البرنامج اما الثالثة فتمثل القاعدة التي تحتوي علي العنصر وشكلو في حالة قمت بانشاءه من قبل او تحظر له 
وسوف نعود له في المرة القادمة انشاء الله او حسب اسئلتكم 
بعد تحديد عدد الاقطاب للعنصر نواصل في الانشاء 
اخوتي انا لم اضع لكم مثال من اجل ان لا تربطوا انشاء هدا المثال بكل ما يمكنكم ان تفعلوه بواسطة هذا الساحر كونه يمتلك الكثير من المزية وان كنتم تفضلون العمل بالامثلة فاخبروني
نواصل بعد ما نختار شكل الاعنصر وعدد الاقطاب

المرحلة الثالثة تتمثل في 
نوع الرمز انشاء الرمز و التعديل عليه بواسطة محرر رسوم موجود في البرنامج كل ما عليك هو الضغط علي EDIT 
او نسخه من المكتبة او من TRAGT الذي قمت بانشائه وبعد نجد 

اهم مرحلة عندي وهي اختيار وظائف الاقطاب و ERC  لها وهنا نحدد وظيفة القطب عل هو للتغذية او غير موصول او متحكم فيه عبارة عن مخرج او مدخل اي كل مايمكن ان يشغله القطب في العنصر اما ERC فهي من اجل التحقيق او الوصل من برنامج الداخلي Electrical Rules Checking ويحتوي على whether to include 
اما المرحلة الخامسة فتمثل مرحلة اسميها التلميع حيث توم هنا بوضع اسماء للقطاب وله علاقة هامة مع fooprint 
وبعده تقوم اختيار النوع للبرمجة من هنا

وفي هذا النوع أي انشاء العناصر ANLOG نحاول دائما ان ننشئ عناصر لها ثلاث اقطاب علي حد اقصي وذلك للكفائة حيث يتميز هذا النوع باسيطرة الكاملة ومتحكم فيها عند نوع من العناصر مثل المقاومات او الثنائيات الصمامات 
وتجدو قائمة بالمودال في MODEL MAKE وهي التي يدعمها هذا النوع 
اما المرحلة السابعة فهي اختيار قيمة الغير موجودة علي سبيل المثال للعنصر الذي اضفته كما هنا قمت بوضع مودل المقاومة وعليه اضيف قيمة طبعا هذه المرحلة متعلقة بالسابقة حسب الموديل



وفي الاخير تختار مكان تضع فيه العنصر وتستعمله وهنا تبقي النتيجة مرتبطة بك وبطريقة فهمك للعمل العنصر الذي قمت بإنشائه 
سوف نواصل في المرة القادمة مع كيفية انشاء العناصر مع بقية الانواع البرمجية الموجودة في البرنامج 

 في حالة عدم عمل الصور الملف المرفق فيه الدرس كامل ارجو ان يفيدكم 
كما ارجو ان تبلغوني علي اي اخطاء او امور غير مفهومة وشكرا 





​


----------



## محبكم في الله (1 سبتمبر 2008)

يبدو ان هذا الدرس ثقيل جدا علي الاخوى ساحاول وضع الصور مباشرتا ولكن اواجه مشاكل كثيرة في ذلك وارجو ان تسامحونا


----------



## احمد حسن خضر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي ونحن نتابع معك حتى النهاية
مع كل التقدير


----------



## محبكم في الله (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي احمد حسن خضر ان كنت تريد اي شيئ علي البرنامج فأني هنا وشكرا علي دعمك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محبكم في الله (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*تابع الدرس الرابع انشاء عنصر جديد*

بسم الله الرحمين الرحيم
نواصل شرح كيفية إضافة عنصر جديد في NI MULTISIM 10 وذلك لأهمية هذا الأخير في مجال الالكترونية الذي يفاجئنا في كل مرة بعناصر جديدة ومميزة يمكن أن لا يتوفر في برامج المحاكاة طبعا في المرة السابقة قمنا بـ شرح كيفية إضافة عنصر analog وذي يمثل طريقة برمجة للعناصر ثلاثية الأقطاب وثنائية الأقطاب او بصفة عامة العناصر التي تعمل بواسطة معادلات رياضية مثل المقاومات 
الان نواصل شرح عنصر بواسطة برمجة الرقمية *Digital Component*
*طبعا هنا نجد نفس المراحل تقريبا *
بعد تحديد الاسم وفي ما تريد أن تستعمله كما في المرة السابقة نجد التكنولوجية التي تستعمل في صناعة هذا النوع من العناصر TLL أو COMS إلي أخره قم باختيار حسب العنصر الذي تريد ان تضيفه
وبعد اختر الرسم من قاعدة المعطيات للرسوم ​ 






الصورة مع المرفق ​








صورة مع المرفق​​



نصيح 
إخوتي هنا أنصحكم أن تقومون دائما بتعامل مع قاعدة الرسوم وذلك كونها تحتوي علي اغلب الأشكال المتفق عليها عالمية أي اغلب الحالات التي تتوحد عليها العناصر في السوق 
وكما نعلم اه هناك نوعان من العناصر الرقمية عناصر تتعامل مع الإشارات(مثل الصورة و الصوت)
و عناصر تتعامل بالمنطق (مثل البويات المنطقية وعددا إلي آخره )
حدد ما تريد ان يفعله العنصر وواصل كما يمكنك أن تضع عدد الوحدات داخل كل علبة أي علي سبيل المثال البويات المنطقية تحتوي اغلب العلب علي 4 عناصر ذات مدخلين ومخرج وعدد إجمالي الأقطاب هو 14 مع حساب أقطاب التغذية
هنا نختار عنصر منطقي ونواصل ​ 






الصورة مع المرفق​​

من هنا نختار كما في المرة السابقة نختار الرسم ​ 









الصورة مع المرفق​ 

وهنا تختار وظائف الأقطاب بدقة ​ 








الصورة مع المرفق​ 
وهنا تختار اماكن الاقطاب في الرسم الذي اخترته ​ 







الصورة مع المرفق​ 
وهنا اهم مرحلة اختيار نموذج البرمجة او البرمجة في ذاتها وطبعا البرنامج يوفر لنا إمكانيات مختلفة هنا اما ان نضع البرنامج من عندنا او الذي بحوزتنا او الاعتماد علي البرامج الوجودة ونقوم بتغيرات عليها حسب متطلبات العنصر الجديد
اما المرحلتان الاخيرتان فقد شرحناهم في المرة السابقة
في المرة القادمة سوف نشرح اهم الطرق في نضري وهي VHDL و اضافة عنصر باستعمال محرر الرسوم و هو الأروع وفي الكثير و الكثير لنتعلمه ​


----------



## ادور (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر كتير لكولك كل التقدم


----------



## احمد حسن خضر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد*

السلام عليكم
اخي محبكم في الله في المشاركة الاخيرة فأن الصور لا تظهر عندي وبعد قراءة الدروس ساسجل الاسئلة التي لدي وساسألك عن اي شي لا اعرفه
مع كل التقدير


----------



## محبكم في الله (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*تابع الدرس الرابع*

بسم الله الرحمين الرحيم​نتابع مع الدرس الرابع وكيفية إنشاء عنصر جديد في برنامج ni Multisim ونأتي إلي أهم الطرق في نظري كونها تهم البرمجة كثيرا وهي إضافة عنصر باستعمال vhdl وهي لغة برمجة معروفة في الوسط التقني 
قم بنفس الخطوات المعروفة الان من اختيار الاسم و الاسم المختصر والوظيفة وقم اختيارvhdl من نوع العنصر وضع الاختيار العنصر للمحاكاة فقط
ملاحظة 
هنا هذا النوع يستعمل دائما وفي اغلب الأحيان في المحاكاة 
كما توضح الصورة 







صور مع المرفق​اضغط على next تظهر لك الرحلة الثانية تحدد فيها عدد الاقطاب ايضا هنا شيئ مهم عليك عدم برمجة اقطاب التغذية وذلك كونها تجهز اتوماتيكيا 
وكذالك عليك كتابة البرنامج في برنامج خاص بvhdl وحفظه لكي تستعمله كمودال للعنصر وتلك البرمجة مرتبطة بوظيفة العنصر 
بعدد تحديد عدد الأقطاب واصل التقدم يمهندس 








صور مع المرفق​هنا قمة ببعض التعديلات علي صورة العنصر واصل الي الإمام
اخوتي كما قلت سابقا كل نوع من أنواع الإنشاء له استعمالاته التي يتفوق فيها وهنا نجد انواع اخري للوصف وظائف العناصر 








صور مع المرفق​وناتي بعدها الي اهم مرحلة وهي وضع الكود او المودال اخي هنا مربط الفرس كما يقال كلما كان برنامجك جيد ويخلو من الاخطاء كان عنصر المنشئ جيد طبعا لاداعي الي ذكر الجانب الاخر الصورة كتالي











صور مع المرفق​طبعا قمت بانشئ المسبق للملف الي يحتوي علي نص البرمجة أخوتي الكرام ليس هناك اسهل من البرمجة بلغة vhdl حيث كلها عبارة علي تعريف فقط وهو مبدئها 
وبعد ان تضيف البرنامج تظهر أقطاب التغذية وتكمل الباقي 
إخوتي لا تنسونا من الدعاء وشكرا وفي المرحلة القادمة طبعا اخر طريقة وتنتهي معناتنا مع عناصر غير موجودة 
وسوف أضع لكم بداغوجية التخطيط لإنشاء عنصر بدون اي تعقيدات انه عالم جميل قد ابدع فيه الغرب و نحن لزلنا نلحق بركب 
وشكرا 
​


----------



## هيليوم (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي
لقد انضممت الى سلسلة الدروس وانشاء الله اتابع معاك اول باول 
انت يا اخي شخص مبدع
وتستحق كل احترام


----------



## عبدالقادر عوض (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محبكم في الله (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*ارجو ان تعذروني علي الغياب *
*طبعا الطريقة الاخير هي من خلال محرر الرسوم في حد ذاته وذلك كونه يسمح لنا برسم العنصر و تسمية الاقطاب وتحديد طبعتها وكثير وبعدها توم بحفظها في المكتبة للتقوم بنشاء مودال خاص بها او برنامج خاص *
*اذا ومن خلال هذا الاخير تتبادر لنا اسئلة كثير من بينها هل يمكن عمل عناصر او اجهزة او الات حتي من خلال هذا طبعا مادام هناك محرر للرسوم قم بالرسم ثم حدد طبيعة الاقطاب و وظائفها كما عليك وضع منبهات او اشارات ضوئية للاعمال المرفق لتدل علي عمل الالة او الجهاز زعلي سبيل المثال هناك مثال لاشارة المرور في الملفات المرفقة مع الامثلة انه حقا مثير ويدخلكم عالم المحكات من ابوابه الواسعة طبعا في الالكترونيك وكما تمتاز هذه الاخير مع برنامج اخر اسمه **labvew** بسحر كبير حيث يمكنك من التواصل مع الالة الحقيقية ومحكاتها ومقارنة النتائج المتحصل عليها طبعا لنا عودة انشاء الله الا هذا وساحاول قدر المستطاع ان اعرفكم علي برنامج القمة **labvew** من خلال دورات اخرى خاصة به *
*وشكرا *​


----------



## program2 (5 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر على جهودك المتميزة في هذا المجال...انا جديد على الملتي سيم واريد الاستمرار في تعلمه...لكني لا اعرف لماذا لايوجد الكثير من التفاعل مع هذا البرنامج المهم؟؟؟؟هل لربما هناك برامج افضل واسهل منه يستعمله الاخرون؟؟؟؟لا اعرف....الف تحيه لك يا اخ محبكم في الله


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الشرح


----------



## jihad cherif (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا واصل تألقك


----------



## ميكاترونيكس (11 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم جدا مشكور 
والله ان هذا المجهود جاء بوقته لانني اكاد احتنق لعدم حلي لمشكلة تتعلق بمشروع تخرجي وهي انني اريد ان استعمل فيه العنصر المسمى ht12d وht12e ولكن هذه العناصر غير موجوده في الورك بينش وها انت بارك الله فيك ترشدني الى الطريق ويا حبذا لو قمت بتصوير طريقة اضافة احد هذه العناصر للضرورة القصوى وللاسف اكاد لا اعرف شيئا عن لغة البرمجة vhdl ويا ليتك مرشدني الى الطريقة لبرمجة هذه القطعة وشكرا


----------



## jihad cherif (14 سبتمبر 2009)

أين الدورة التي قلت لنا عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

